

16-bit computer processor is being built by hand, transistor by transistor - tesla23
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/06/23/brit_mega_processor/

======
xomateix
See yesterday's relevant discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9755742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9755742)

